# Looking for a good Breeder around the Jackson TN area



## Phoenix20 (Feb 22, 2012)

Im hoping to find a really good breeder within maybe an hour or so from Jackson TN. Ive been in contact with a member of the Memphis branch of gsdca.com and no luck yet on finding any. After looking at all the types of GSD i think ive made my mind up towards either the old german show or the american show lines. I like the shorter hair black and tan dogs with not so extreme angulation of the back. Not looking for a 3000 dollar show dog so he does not have to be champion line or have the perfect look, but be healthy without medical defects. Im wanting a good companion dog. If anyone can help with this id be thankful.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Contact Andaka (Daphne) here on the board, she may be able to direct you to an am show line breeder in your area, or she may see this thread


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Honey. . . Darlin'. . . . Phoenix. . . . I've been to Jackson TN. There's not _anything_ within an hour of there.


----------



## Phoenix20 (Feb 22, 2012)

depressing


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

maybe you can expand your region? like driving distance?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry.  I'm not trying to be depressing, but you do live in an area where there's not a whole lot. I think if you did a poll, you'd find that very very very few members here live within an hour of their breeder. Heck, I'm just outside of Dallas and my breeder was still nearly 2 hours away. My friend Josie lives in Dallas and she shipped her puppy from another state! 

Maybe I'll make a poll to this effect I've never seen one. . .


----------



## Phoenix20 (Feb 22, 2012)

well i can drive farther than an hour but would like to keep it under 3. just afraid after driving that far then being let down.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Being let down is better then the heart break of not getting a good healthy puppy from the best breeder .... tho..

Just sayin' it's a journey and there may be some disappoint along the way but you should be happy that you are taking the right first steps, doing research and asking questions. 

Maybe expand your search to include other lines like German Show and Working lines but tell the breeder you want a family companion?

There was a good thread here recently for breeders in the southeast...I'll try find it real quick and link it for you in this thread.

Best of luck in your search!



Phoenix20 said:


> well i can drive farther than an hour but would like to keep it under 3. just afraid after driving that far then being let down.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's the other thread I mentioned: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/177261-south-east-breeder.html


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What other cities are you willing to drive to? There is not much breeding in Memphis right now.

Meanwhile, do your research about breeders before you go. I know you said that you don't want a show dog, but you want show lines. There are always pet quality puppies that don't have the structure wanted for a show dog, but get the same upbringing that the rest of the puppies receive.


----------



## Phoenix20 (Feb 22, 2012)

Andaka said:


> What other cities are you willing to drive to? There is not much breeding in Memphis right now.
> 
> Meanwhile, do your research about breeders before you go. I know you said that you don't want a show dog, but you want show lines. There are always pet quality puppies that don't have the structure wanted for a show dog, but get the same upbringing that the rest of the puppies receive.


Thats what im mainly looking for is a very good pet quality puppy. Im up to drive in any direction a few hours given the right breeder. I want the typical GSD dog, like i said doesnt have to be perfect or a specific line but i do like the old german and american lines better than the others. So if i can get close to either im happy as long as the dogs heathly and happy to come home with me.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What is your price range? Are you willing to travel 6 hours to Winchester, KY? If so, I know some good showline breeders in the Lexington area.


----------



## Phoenix20 (Feb 22, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> What is your price range? Are you willing to travel 6 hours to Winchester, KY? If so, I know some good showline breeders in the Lexington area.


I was hoping to stay around maybe the 400-600 price range. 6 hours is a good haul. Id possibly do that if nothing closer comes up. Id have to get someone to ride with me lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you might have to 'up' your price range a tad.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you might have to 'up' your price range a tad.


Yeah this. You're not likely to find a puppy out of hip/health tested parents for that price.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Just so you have an idea, the average price for a pup from a breeder who does testing, titling and showing of some sort usually STARTS at over $1000. Most people I know who have bought a pup in recent years (the last 3) have spent over $1500 and some up to $3000. 
Not that you have to spend that much, but the range you listed is generally the price of a BYB pup off of craigslist or the like. 
The general advice around here (and in most dog savvy circles) is to save for a bit longer and buy the best pup you can afford. It will save you money AND heartache down the road. If you put away $50 a month, in a year you'd have another $600 to go toward your initial purchase.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

how about kansas? it's maybe an 8-9hr drive, von hartwin kennels have puppies on the ground now for $800.
both parents are titled and hip certified.


----------



## Phoenix20 (Feb 22, 2012)

bocron said:


> Just so you have an idea, the average price for a pup from a breeder who does testing, titling and showing of some sort usually STARTS at over $1000. Most people I know who have bought a pup in recent years (the last 3) have spent over $1500 and some up to $3000.
> Not that you have to spend that much, but the range you listed is generally the price of a BYB pup off of craigslist or the like.
> The general advice around here (and in most dog savvy circles) is to save for a bit longer and buy the best pup you can afford. It will save you money AND heartache down the road. If you put away $50 a month, in a year you'd have another $600 to go toward your initial purchase.


I didnt know that. I was just basing it off websites and different areas where the average costs were around 600. Guess that was for the not so good ones. Huh i still got alot of learning left to do.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Crooked Creek is about 3 hours from you (Marble Hill, MO). Here is her website (Crooked Creek Ranch). She is also a member here. She has puppies available. I believed they are priced at $950.

I've seen where a lot people on this forum recommend her. I've never personally met her or her dogs though.


----------



## Phoenix20 (Feb 22, 2012)

Geeheim said:


> Crooked Creek is about 3 hours from you (Marble Hill, MO). Here is her website (Crooked Creek Ranch). She is also a member here. She has puppies available. I believed they are priced at $950.
> 
> I've seen where a lot people on this forum recommend her. I've never personally met her or her dogs though.


There site looks pretty good and like what im looking for. I will have to check them out for sure. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

No problem. I'm friends with her on Facebook and she posts a lot of pictures & things on her page (CCR FB Page).


----------



## Phoenix20 (Feb 22, 2012)

Geeheim said:


> No problem. I'm friends with her on Facebook and she posts a lot of pictures & things on her page (CCR FB Page).


I am to now lol. They look promising. Ive never spent this much money on a dog before so im taking my time choosing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would take one of CC's puppies in a heartbeat))


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

The breeders I would recommend price their pups 1500$ and up. They are out of hip/elbow certified, rated and titled parents. They come with a health guarantee and replacement option. I doubt you'll find many good breeders that price their dogs for less than 1000$. I agree with other posters to save money and buy a good dog from a reputable breeder. Remember that a dog is a 10 year commitment and you want to make an educated decision. 

Also, if you are primarily looking for a companion dog, have you tried your local shelters or GSD rescues? You can get great dogs from shelters and rescues.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> They are out of hip/elbow certified, rated and titled parents. They come with a health guarantee and replacement option. I doubt you'll find many good breeders that price their dogs for less than 1000$.


why is that?

based on your statement, vonhartwin and crookedcreek are not good breeders.
vonhartwin's dog has hip/elbow guarantee, their dogs are titled, with regards to their replacement guarantee, you dont even have to send your puppy in and they don't do the "crippling" dysplasia B.S. for 20months. Their guarantee is for your puppy to have a "fair" or better OFA rating, if not you can keep the pup and give you a replacement. They give you 26 months guarantee too.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't believe that I disparaged any breeders that were previously suggested in this thread by other posters. If you read my post, I merely stated that the breeders that I personally know and have a relationship with price _their_ dogs at 1500$ and above. I also stated that _most_ reputable showline breeders price their puppies 1k or above. 

Relax. Not everything is a personal attack. Generalizations are just that: generalizations. If you can find exceptions to the rule, good for you


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Also, OP asked for showline black and tan dogs. I looked through von Hartwin and it looks like the 3 upcoming litters are sables/bicolor/black. CC also seems to have mostly black/bicolor puppies right now. Working lines are often priced lower than showlines.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> I also stated that _most_ reputable showline breeders price their puppies 1k or above.


my bad, i missed that part...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You have a dog from this breeder?





rshkr said:


> <snipped>vonhartwin's dog has hip/elbow guarantee, their dogs are titled, with regards to their replacement guarantee, you dont even have to send your puppy in and they don't do the "crippling" dysplasia B.S. for 20months. Their guarantee is for your puppy to have a "fair" or better OFA rating, if not you can keep the pup and give you a replacement. They give you 26 months guarantee too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Gwenhwyfair You have a dog from this breeder?





> Originally Posted by rshkr
> <snipped>*vonhartwin's* dog has hip/elbow guarantee, their dogs are titled, with regards to their replacement guarantee, you dont even have to send your puppy in and they don't do the "crippling" dysplasia B.S. for 20months. Their guarantee is for your puppy to have a "fair" or better OFA rating, if not you can keep the pup and give you a replacement. They give you 26 months guarantee too.


I know two dogs from this kennel, both are of good temperament and would make great family pets. They are higher threshold, yet a bit 'soft'. 
Both didn't excel in the protection phase, but are great trackers. One is a police K9 drug dog, and she also competes in the obedience ring.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> You have a dog from this breeder?


nope, but they are one of the breeders i am considering



onyx'girl said:


> I know two dogs from this kennel, both are of good temperament and would make great family pets. They are higher threshold, yet a bit 'soft'.
> Both didn't excel in the protection phase, but are great trackers. One is a police K9 drug dog, and she also competes in the obedience ring.


i like the "high threshold" temperament, i dont need it to protect me anyways i need it to be much more of a companion/buddy. 10 yrs in forecon direct action, i believe i can protect myself and the dog and i have my other companions to protect me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

rshkr said:


> nope, but they are one of the breeders i am considering
> 
> 
> i like the "high threshold" temperament, i dont need it to protect me anyways i need it to be much more of a companion/buddy. 10 yrs in forecon direct action, i believe i can protect myself and the dog and i have my other companions to protect me.


The dogs I know may have done better in protection(SchH) if they didn't have so much obedience placed on them as young pups. But they really had to be worked by the helper to even engage them, and then it was clearly not something they enjoyed. The LEO K9 has gone on to be trained as a PP for her handler. Maybe real life scenario's are more fun than a sleeve?


----------



## neelyane (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sure I'm way too late for this, but I was searching for my breeder's website to recommend to a friend, and I found your thread. My GSD came from right outside Jackson, TN. Vonjordanhaus.com, if you're still interested.


----------

